# Proteger puerto paralelo



## crespo (Mar 17, 2006)

Hice un circuito aumentador de voltaje para las salidas del paralelo así puedo controlar mejor los reles que ocupo ya q son de 12 volt mi pregunta es la siguiente como puedo proteger el puerto para un eventual accidente ya sea que se devuelva el alto voltaje de 12 y no quiero quemar la placa de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 17, 2006)

Yo queme mi puerto paralelo, me salió en 340 pesos el chistesito, ya que le compre un puerto paralelo adicional.

En fin, para aislarlo en ocasiones se utiliza un circuito limitador de corriente el cuál no recuerdo su matrícula por que yo no utilizo ese, lo que le recomiendo es utilizar un opto acoplador 4n26, este si aisla el puerto totalmente, además de que le permitiría alimentar los relevadores con los 12v que necesita.

Saludos


----------



## Geo (Mar 21, 2006)

Ein: ¿cómo fué que quemaste el puerto? Creo que el indicar cómo puede serle de ayuda a muchas personas .

crespo: hace algún tiempo encontré este diagrama, creo que te puede servir.

Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 21, 2006)

En realidad fue un descuido, estaba controlando un motor de CA, y al ejecutar la instrucción no encendió el motor y de repente algo moví y que enciende, el problema fue que empezó a girar sobre la mesa y esto provocó algún corto en el circuito ya que lo tenía armado en protoboard, no se que pasó realmente, si le llegó CA al puerto lo cuál es poco probable o no se que pasó.

Lo curioso es que solo se quemó ese bit que estaba utilizando, siempre esta en 1 pero las otras 7 salidas del puerto funcionan perfectamente , así que la recomendación es armen su interfaz en una baquelita bien soldada y aislada, es lo que yo hice, la arme y la metí en un porta diskets de 3 1/2, no es por nada pero quedó muy bien, lastima que lo hice muy tarde :9

Jeje, en fin ya que le hacemos

Saludos


----------



## Geo (Mar 21, 2006)

También, puede ser buena idea adquirir un puerto paralelo adicional para probar (es lo que tengo pensado hacer ).

Saludos,
José Jorge (Geo).


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 21, 2006)

Yo en esta pc, pienso comprarle otro ya que ocupo el lpt1 para la impresora, el com1 para el cargador de pics y ya no me queda ninguno.

Así que ocupo otro paralelo para controlar varias cosas que ocupo y para hacer pruebas, aunque están bastante caros para lo que son el que compre me costo $340 pesos mexicanos deben ser unos 34 dolares, se conecta por PCI.

Pero para la próxima pc que me compre, lo que haré es elegir una con 2 puertos seriales y añadirle el paralelo que compre o aprenderá a programar por usb.

Saludos


----------



## crespo (Mar 23, 2006)

gracias a todos me han sido de mucha ayuda


----------

